# Should I do this to my hair, yes or no?



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Serious question. I wanna do my hair like this but I don't wanna regret it. I wanna know if the majority hate it/think it'd look bad on me, or if they think it'd suit me. I know if I hated it I can always just part my hair on the opposite side but still. I want opinions cause I'm pretty fond of my hair. Haha. So yes or no???


















And here's me/my current hair to see if you think it'd suit me.....


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't like that look much. Why do you want to do that? Your hair looks great. Heck - all of you looks great.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Don't do it, that kind of hairstyle is horrible.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

nooo I hate this style! I can't wait until it's not trendy anymore. do some bright streaks instead, like pink or blue. that would look awesome on you.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Go for it! You could pull it off with your looks and style.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't know if you could pull that look off, but it doesn't hurt to try. It only takes 8 years for your hair to grow back.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Yup you can definitely pull it off.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't like this hairstyle; it just makes the woman look bald.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Try it. You can always grow it back!


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

You could definitely pull it off. I don't know if you'll regret it, but hair grows back, so it's not the end of the world. Honestly I think that haircut is bada**. Saw it on a girl on project runway today, Anya or something. I vote you do it


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you look fabulous with your hair the way that it is, but it doesn't hurt to spice things up sometimes by experimenting with a new look. 


oh jebus - I sound like i write for Cosmo. if it's something you want to try, why not? hair grows back and a cut certainly doesn't damage your hair, unlike dyes and such.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

No. People would associate you with Skrillex, and you don't want that.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Yes and no. 
Yes because it's your hair and you should do whatever makes you happy.
No because I agree with the posts on here that say it doesn't look good. 
Maybe just try something different?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I would say no


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

If you wanna be completely unoriginal, then go for it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies and votes. Well I found a video that shows how you can "fake it" so I'm gonna try that and then if I love it, I'll just go for it...if not, I won't.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Grimsey said:


> No. People would associate you with Skrillex, and you don't want that.


Why not? Lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you ought to post a pic of the result. Your look is always interesting and fun Shauna.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Nada said:


> I don't know if you could pull that look off, but it doesn't hurt to try. It only takes 8 years for your hair to grow back.


If I did it like the girls in the photos it really wouldn't take that long to get it almost back to normal looking. It's not like I'd shave my whole head. Just a small portion underneath.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

leonardess said:


> you ought to post a pic of the result. Your look is always interesting and fun Shauna.


Thanks....if I do end up going for it I think I'm gonna bleach the shaved portion and dye it pink. I have some pink shampoo I need to make use of


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

haha - that'd be brilliant.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I saw a girl with hers similar. Black and the shaved part pink. It looked good


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Tried the fake look today..

.


















I like it


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, if you like it, that's all that really matters 

I actually think the fake version looks okay, or at least it does based on that picture. I'm not as big a fan of the real deal.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes, I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## sillytilly (Jul 6, 2012)

If you feel the need to ask, I'd say no. It's not exactly a small change and you're the one that should love it and feel good about it!

I think it's simple.. would you like it that way or not?


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

If you like it then do it  life's too short, and it's only hair. 

My friend has the same thing and it can be pretty easy to cover up with the rest of your hair (depending how much is shaved) if you end up not liking it. You'd pull it off better than I ever would :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Scorpion said:


> No it looks really common, and i'd probably think the girl was an a**hole


Well I am so it'd fit me perfect. Haha
I'm likely going to do it


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

And the way I'm doing it I'll have no trouble covering it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hate it.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yes!!! I loved the 'fake look' pictures. That hairstyle would suite you. 

Do what you think you'll be satisfied with. A lot of people don't like my hair being really short cause I had 38 votes for long & 14 for short on here but I'm still keeping it short anyways.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the votes and replies. I'm gonna hold off on doing it for awhile, I've decided. I'm just gonna do my hair half pink for now! Like this...I have no idea who this girl is but this is the closest pic I can find to how I want to do my hair.










I'll only keep it this way for a couple months til the bleached area starts showing roots bad and when I start getting annoyed by having to re-pink it every week. So THEN if I still want to do the shave thing, I'm gonna go for it after that


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I commend your confidence to pull off those looks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Thanks for the replies and votes. Well I found a video that shows how you can "fake it" so I'm gonna try that and then if I love it, I'll just go for it...if not, I won't.


I would do the faking part. It would take way too long for it to grow back.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I think you could really pull it off


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Jollygoggles said:


> I commend your confidence to pull off those looks.


I've dyed Pretty much my whole head pink before. I'd keep it that way if my hair was naturally blonde(too damaging otherwise)


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Janniffy said:


> I think you could really pull it off


Thanks


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

I like how you look now. Leave it alone, but maybe you should try it .. idk


----------

